# whats up guys new here!



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking to check out a new forum, feel like theres not to many people on bodybuilding.com that are serious about training. I'm 20, been into fitness for 3 years, going to school for Exercise Science, Studying for my NASM, Work front desk at a gym. My long term goals are to compete by 2015 and own my own gym eventually.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2012)

jerzyfit, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome bro. There's a ton of info here and a lot of knowledgeable guys. If ya need any help feel free to pm me bro


----------



## rfagazzi (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome to I.M.F.


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

@longworthb    can you PM me bro I gotta question for you, i cant figure out how to PM on here lol


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

U need 10 posts bro so just make some bs posts in here


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

7


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

8


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

9


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

10


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

@longworthb    there ya go man lol


----------



## rfagazzi (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^^^Lmao! You get an " A+ " for creativity.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 1, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]You're right BB.com sucks.
I wish you luck in your endeavors.
Feel free to PM me with specific questions if you like.
As longworthb said, there are a lot of experienced guys her. Experienced and serious.
Lots of info available right at your fingertips.



Below is my standard greeting:


Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.


Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Don't post questions asking about sources or scammers.
Read the forums...do your own research.
Everything you need is right here at your fingertips.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!* 

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Orbit Nutrition[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

And: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



 [/FONT]


----------



## brazey (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome....


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome jerzyfit


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2012)

Yelllo !!!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome .........


----------



## Cork (Dec 9, 2012)

BB.com is a pretty good time if you're looking to waste your time on some idiots.

You definitely sound like you're on the right path.  Read around and don't forget to support the sponsors, especially Orbit Nutrition - Bodybuilding Supplements, Discount Supplements


----------

